# North Jersey Coast Line-Change at Long Branch?



## Anderson (Oct 24, 2013)

Do all trains require a change at Long Branch on the Coast Line? If so, I'm curious as to why.

(I've got a friend looking at meeting me in NYC who's coming in on this line)


----------



## Train2104 (Oct 24, 2013)

It's diesel south of there and electric north of there. Through service with the dual modes hasn't been established yet.

A few weekday roundtrips (4-5 of them) go from Bay Head to Hoboken, no transfers required.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 24, 2013)

If you want to go to NYC, then yes, you must change trains at some point. The NJCoast line isn't electrified south of Long Branch, so it requires diesel engines from that point south. During rush hour some trains operate to/from either Newark or Hoboken (with a stop in Newark). But off peak all diesel service usually ends in LB.


----------



## jis (Oct 24, 2013)

Only the electric trains require a change at Long Branch, since electrification ends at Long Branch. There are through diesel trains (ex CNJ) from Newark (or Hoboken - forget if those have been restored since Sandy) to Bay Head on weekdays rush hours in the rush direction.

At present there are no dual mode powered trains on NJCL.


----------



## Fan Railer (Oct 24, 2013)

Njtransit.com is your friend lol:

http://www.njtransit.com/pdf/rail/R0080.pdf


----------



## greatcats (Nov 17, 2013)

When I visited New Jersey in May of this year and rode my old employer, NJT, from Hoboken and New York, one of the engineers told me that the number of Bay Head to Hoboken direct trains had been reduced by about two thirds, as a result of the equipment damage from Hurricane Sandy and the resulting schedule changes.


----------

